# What do the symbols in the guide mean?



## Dave4ed (Jan 4, 2008)

I get different symbols in my TV guide. I can not find out what they mean. I get a circle broken into 4 parts with a "K" in the middle. SECOND, I get a circle broken into 4 parts with an astrick "*" out side it. THIRD, Sometimes I think it has an "R" in the center of the circle. Does anyone know where I can find the meaning of these symbols?

DirecTV with HD DVR


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

First, welcome.. :welcome_s

K is for shows marked Keep (should prevent an accidental deletion or overwriting this program if the disk is full).

The astrick circle, is for recording conflicts. You have more than 2 things scheduled to record at the same time. Check the TODO (from the main menu go to Manage Recordings).

And the R is a show that is scheduled to Record or is currently Recording.

That should get you started...


----------



## Dave4ed (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I guess I should have been able to figure that out by my self. I was so shocked the info was not on DirecTV's website anywhere I looked.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe they are on the help menu on the receiver, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave4ed said:


> I get different symbols in my TV guide. I can not find out what they mean. I get a circle broken into 4 parts with a "K" in the middle. SECOND, I get a circle broken into 4 parts with an astrick "*" out side it. THIRD, Sometimes I think it has an "R" in the center of the circle. Does anyone know where I can find the meaning of these symbols?
> 
> DirecTV with HD DVR


http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/DIRECTV/HR21_web_manual.pdf

This link is the pdf version of the manual. The last page has a list of icons.

It might also be in the manual that came with your DVR.

Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

Mike


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/DIRECTV/HR21_web_manual.pdf
> 
> This link is the pdf version of the manual. The last page has a list of icons.
> 
> ...


Actually, there are several scheduling icons that are not in that pdf nor in manual. The conflict icons are among the missing.


----------

